# Why is my cactus turning brown?



## Michiba54 (Nov 20, 2010)

I planted these about 1 week ago, bought them from Costal Silkworms. I just noticed today that two of the 3 are turning black/brown on the tops and the 3rd is starting to also. 

Does anyone know what is killing them? 

Thanks.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 20, 2010)

*RE: Why is my catcus turning brown? *

My guess would be to wet, I would take them out of the soil cut off the dead part and just lay them on their side so that the ends are above the soil and they should root.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 20, 2010)

*RE: Why is my catcus turning brown? *



Len said:


> My guess would be to wet, I would take them out of the soil cut off the dead part and just lay them on their side so that the ends are above the soil and they should root.



Just lay them on the soil? not buried at all?

Also everything I put in that pot seems to day, could the soil be tainted some how? :/


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 20, 2010)

*RE: Why is my catcus turning brown? *



Michiba54 said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > My guess would be to wet, I would take them out of the soil cut off the dead part and just lay them on their side so that the ends are above the soil and they should root.
> ...



Yes 



Len said:


> Michiba54 said:
> 
> 
> > Len said:
> ...


The soil could be bad but most likely not, add some sand to it,It may hold to much moisture for cactus. I am adding a pic of a pad that I planted in the late spring(I don't raise this type for food,I just like this plant)so you can see how the pad curls up as it roots, some times very little of the pad is touching the soil. good luck .Len


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 20, 2010)

I have seen it both ways. We have planted and just layed it on the ground. They have both grew. I thin the key if you plant it, do not water it.


----------



## onarock (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree, its too wet. Although, your mix looks pretty loose you may be over wattering. I have also rooted cactus both horizontal and vertical and I prefer vertical. I just like how the cactus grows when I do it like that. I would also ad some sand or cinder.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with the above. I've trimmed off pads so I could walk behind my row of cactus, and left the pads on the ground. no water. They lasted a LONG time, and tried to root. I think its important the end of the cactus (that will be put in the soil) needs to be well dried..

my opinion. good luck

teri


----------



## onarock (Nov 20, 2010)

Michibah, what type of soil? I just wrote a post under growing plants in the enclosure about soil. Does your planting mix contain fertilizer? Cactus have low nutrient requirements and so you may also be burning the roots wich will cause them to die and rot. Root rot is the third leading cause of plant death.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 20, 2010)

I plant most of mine vertical to start new plants, the reason I suggested replanting these on their side is because the end that is in the soil is probably rotting away also and will need to be trimmed back to get rid of the dead part, so by laying it on it's side you don't have to wait for the ends to cure to start the rooting process.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't been watering them, but I will try what you have suggest Len and new soil. Onarock the stuff in there now is from a bag if I remeber so it probably has ferts in it. There are little green balls, I don't know what they are. 

If I get a sand/dirt mix from my yard should I wet it alittle or just let the moisture from the dirt do the work? I live in florida so it will probably be more sand then dirt.


----------



## onarock (Nov 20, 2010)

here are some pics of some of my recently potted succulent clones. I use Sunshine Mix #4 mixed with black cinder.


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep. The soil is too wet. Only plant them after they've been sitting out and the "scar" from cutting them is all dried up and scabbed over. I usually let them sit 2-4 weeks after cutting. They need to be planted in dry soil and not watered for at least a month. I stick mine in bare dry dirt here and they don't get their first water until it rains. Sometimes that takes months.


----------



## smithdoge (Nov 21, 2010)

I am adding a pic of a pad that I planted in the late spring(I don't raise this type for food,I just like this plant)so you can see how the pad curls up as it roots, some times very little of the pad is touching the soil.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello all, alittle update on my cactus. 

I dump the soil that was in the pot and drilled some holes so water could drain. I also put some rocks on the bottom an then a mix of dirt and sand from the pond (which is so low the minnows are getting trapped) on top of that. 

The brown part of the cactus snaped off like a potato chip, but the bottums of two of them had a single root starting to grow! The one that didn't start to root was yellow were it was burried and felt soggy.
I cut the bad parts of an have it laying flat like Len had suggested. 

I added a photo of the new soil an cactus placement. 

Cross your fingers.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 30, 2010)

you should mix some perlite in with it


----------

